

Userbin - Easy To Use Authentication - ninthfrank07
https://userbin.com

======
zekenie
Neat! I saw [https://www.userapp.io/](https://www.userapp.io/) a little while
ago and thought it looked cool too. What are some differences between userapp
and this service?

~~~
brissmyr
Hi, I'm co-founder and dev at Userbin. We want the integration of Userbin to
feel somewhat similar to what you're used to when working with your favorite
Ruby, Node or PHP auth library, rather than being a provider of a cloud-based
database of user records. To be in the cloud is not the essence of Userbin,
more a vehicle for providing a common configuration interface and suite of
management tools.

View Userbin as a kind of aggregator of all the boring and tedious things
involved in setting up OAuth connections, designing login flows and tweaking
transactional emails. For every new user that signs up through your Userbin
account, you create your own local copy of its Userbin profile, much like
you're used to when integrating an OAuth provider.

